# A few questions for moving to Newfoundland



## geomac79 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

Newbie here, I have been through the website and there looks to be a lot of good people on it who are more than willing to help. I have a few questions to start off with as some of the answers on the CIC website are confusing for me.

1. I don't have a trade or experience in any of the jobs that are on the list for Newfoundland, so my question is how easy or hard will it be to pick up a job out with that list. I have a logistics background mainly sales but also in operations.

2. If by a miracle I was able to get a job I understand it would be on a work permit basis, how would I be able to turn that into a permanent visa if its possible.

3. I also have a wife and 2 young kids would they be able to work and go to school with a work permit visa.

4. How long does a work permit visa last and what happens when that runs out do you need to leave the country.

My plan is to move out there in between 6 - 12 months. I'm currently looking into some extra studying to try and get some more qualifications as all I have just not is secondary school qualifications, I'm also in the process of learning French as I believe that helps with the points system as well.

I have got plenty more questions but I think Im been greedy enough with the first 4 questions with it being my first post.

thanks in advance

George


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

geomac79 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Newbie here, I have been through the website and there looks to be a lot of good people on it who are more than willing to help. I have a few questions to start off with as some of the answers on the CIC website are confusing for me.
> 
> ...


Hello George and welcome to the site,

1) Almost all successful immigration to Canada is employment based and as your occupation is not listed by the Government as being in demand your only opportunity to come to Canada will be if you have pre-arranged employment.
2) If you are able to find approved employment you, all going well, should be able to continue on to Permanent Resident and Citizenship.
3) Yes to both.
4) You are very optimistic with your plans. You must find an approved employment first and that will not be easy from the UK.


----------



## geomac79 (Jan 18, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Hello George and welcome to the site,
> 
> 1) Almost all successful immigration to Canada is employment based and as your occupation is not listed by the Government as being in demand your only opportunity to come to Canada will be if you have pre-arranged employment.
> 2) If you are able to find approved employment you, all going well, should be able to continue on to Permanent Resident and Citizenship.
> ...


thanks for the reply.

can I move to Newfoundland and look for employment or do I have to have a job offer before I would be allowed into the country. What would be a realistic time frame for al of this to happen. Again if I was to get a job offer how quick could I move out there as I realise I will be competing with the locals for a job and they can start almost straight away in theory.

We have been seriously thinking about it for the past 3 years but only know are we willing to take the next step. We have family who stay in Codroy Valley but we would be looking at moving closer to St John's. 

in a scale of 1 - 10 how likely do you think I could do it. Is there any courses etc I| could do over here that would be useful in gaining employment.

sorry for all the questions


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No you cannot move to Nfld. You may go on vacation and look for work but the prospective employer would need to apply for what's known as a LMO (Labour Market Opinion). This means he had advertised the position as required by law and was unable to find a Canadian or Permanent Resident qualified/willing to take the job.
There are no courses you could take to help you unless you do an apprenticeship in the UK in one of the IN DEMAND jobs then work 9,000 hours of work in your trade.
With the information you provided you have little of no chance of being accepted.


----------



## geomac79 (Jan 18, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Hello George and welcome to the site,
> 
> 1) Almost all successful immigration to Canada is employment based and as your occupation is not listed by the Government as being in demand your only opportunity to come to Canada will be if you have pre-arranged employment.
> 2) If you are able to find approved employment you, all going well, should be able to continue on to Permanent Resident and Citizenship.
> ...


Thanks for the info Auld yin. I will keep plodding away but don't think I will get my hopes up


----------

